# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Linjojen 6, 7 ja 7A kilpailutus käynnistynyt

## MB1

Tosin liikenne alkaa vasta 1.7.2021.

----------


## Waltsu

Lautakunnan päätös kilpailuttamisesta täällä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tuolla on nyt ihan järkevästi esitetty, että autojen keski-ikävaatimuksena olisi 8 vuotta ja sopimuksen pituus samoin 8 vuotta. Jos 2 vuoden optio käytetään, olisi keski-ikävaatimus optiokaudella 10 vuotta. Erittäin fiksua, liikennöitsijä voi panostaa kalustoon heti alkuun ja saadaan enemmän uutta kalustoa koko linjan hoidon ajalle. Kyllä autojen täytyy 10 vuotta kelvata ilman, että sopimuksen loppupäässä pitää investoida muutamaan uuteen autoon muutaman vuoden ajoa varten. Minusta tämä olisi kuulunut olla näin jo viimeiset 20 vuotta!

----------


## Bussimies

Mielenkiintoisia yksityiskohtia tuossa tarjouspyynnössä:

-Tilaajaväritystä ehdotetaan päivitettäväksi runkolinjojen osalta teemaväreillä (asia tuodaan joukkoliikennelautakunnan käsittelyyn tammikuussa 2020)
-Teemavärit ulottuisivat myös linjakilpiin, joihin vaaditaan mahdollisuus toistaa eri värejä
-Sähköbusseja ei vaadita, mutta käytettynä vaadittujen autojen (12 kpl) tarjoaminen sähköbusseina antaa lisäpisteitä reilusti.

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailutuksen voitti Nobina Finland. Se hankkii liikenteeseen 12 sähköbussia.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Olipa yllättävä voittaja! Oho!

----------


## killerpop

> Olipa yllättävä voittaja! Oho!


Yllätti myös itsenikin. Sen verran kauan Nobina/Concordia jo toiminut, ja vasta nyt ensimmäinen kerta, kun liikenne laajenee alkuperäisten YTV-kuntien ulkopuolelle, jos Sipoon pakkoliitosalueita ei lasketa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Laajeneeko Nobina Finlandin toiminta nyt myös Turkuun? ite Nobinan ystävänä tää uutinen toi hymyn huuleen. Onhan Nobinalla Ruotsissakin toimintaa hyvin usealla eri paikkakunnalla (ei pelkästään Tukholman seudulla).  :Smile:

----------


## tohpeeri

Kai joku valittaa kilpailutuksesta. Ainahan Nobinakin valittaa jos ei itse  voita.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Laajeneeko Nobina Finlandin toiminta nyt myös Turkuun? ite Nobinan ystävänä tää uutinen toi hymyn huuleen. Onhan Nobinalla Ruotsissakin toimintaa hyvin usealla eri paikkakunnalla (ei pelkästään Tukholman seudulla).


Kunhan sopimus on allekirjoitettu, niin eiköhän, pk-seudulta on turhan pitkät siirtoajot.  :Smile:

----------


## Ivecomies

Ja tarvitseeko Nobina sitten Turkuun noiden uusien sähköbussien lisäksi myös dieselkalustoa vara-autoiksi jne.?

----------


## onni

> Ja tarvitseeko Nobina sitten Turkuun noiden uusien sähköbussien lisäksi myös dieselkalustoa vara-autoiksi jne.?


Kyllä, koska eikös kohteeseen ollut 25 autoa? Joten myös dieselkalustoa tulee.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ite odotan innolla sitä, kun Nobinan logo alkaa näkymään Turun katukuvassa ja oli kyllä todella viisas päätös Nobinalta laajentaa toimintaa Suomessa muuallekin kuin HSL-alueelle. Tällöin Nobina voi myös siirtää HSL-alueelta poistuneita busseja Turkuun tarpeen mukaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ite odotan innolla sitä, kun Nobinan logo alkaa näkymään Turun katukuvassa ja oli kyllä todella viisas päätös Nobinalta laajentaa toimintaa Suomessa muuallekin kuin HSL-alueelle. Tällöin Nobina voi myös siirtää HSL-alueelta poistuneita busseja Turkuun tarpeen mukaan.


Onhan Nobina tarjonnut useaan otteeseen eri puolilla Suomea, vastikään mm. Ouluun. Vielä ei näy vertailutaulukkoja, mutta nyt onnisti jollain saralla muita paremmin.

Kaluston osalta kuvittelisin 12 sähköbussin tulevan uutena, jonka lisäksi vaaditaan vielä yksi uusi bussi. Ja vaikka 12 bussia saa olla käytettyjä, liekö Nobinalla tarpeeksi uusia ja tarpeeksi monta teliä HSL-alueella vapaana, vai tuleeko kenties koko kalusto uutena, pois lukien vara-autot.

Tarkemmin voit varmaan lukea vaatimuksista ym. tästä viestiketjusta ja linkin takaa löytyvästä kaupungin pöytäkirjasta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Laajeneeko Nobina Finlandin toiminta nyt myös Turkuun? ite Nobinan ystävänä tää uutinen toi hymyn huuleen. Onhan Nobinalla Ruotsissakin toimintaa hyvin usealla eri paikkakunnalla (ei pelkästään Tukholman seudulla).


Ruotsissa Nobinalla, erityisesti sen edeltäjillä, onkin varsin toisenlainen historia verrattuna Suomen Nobinaan. Swebus oli aikanaan erittäin valtakunnallinen ruotsalaisliikennöitsijä, muodostettiinhan se SJ Bussista, GDG:stä ja Postens diligenstrafikista.

----------


## kuukanko

> tuleeko kenties koko kalusto uutena, pois lukien vara-autot.


Nobinan tiedotteen mukaan juuri näin. Ja sähköbussitkin ovat telejä.

----------


## jltku

> Kaluston osalta kuvittelisin 12 sähköbussin tulevan uutena, jonka lisäksi vaaditaan vielä yksi uusi bussi. Ja vaikka 12 bussia saa olla käytettyjä, liekö Nobinalla tarpeeksi uusia ja tarpeeksi monta teliä HSL-alueella vapaana, vai tuleeko kenties koko kalusto uutena, pois lukien vara-autot.


Ei tule HSL-alueen telejä ilmenee myös Föli tiedotteesta https://www.foli.fi/fi/nobina-oy-lii...ta-2021-alkaen
Ja itse asiassa tarjouspyynnössä vaadittiin 13 uutta Euro 6 -dieselbussia teleinä. Loput 12 teliä saivat olla käytettyjä, mutta uutena tarjottuina niistä sai kalustopisteitä. Sähköautoista 1 piste/auto ja uudesta Euro 6 -dieselistä 0,5 pistettä/auto.

----------


## Ivecomies

Toivottavasti Nobina tulee menestymään jatkossakin hyvin Turun joukkoliikenteessä, jolloin siitä tulee myös Föli-alueella yks suurimmista liikennöitsijöistä. Ja kenties, jos Nobina aikoo jossain vaiheessa tuoda Turkuun käytettyä kalustoa vaikka Ruotsista.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja itse asiassa tarjouspyynnössä vaadittiin 13 uutta Euro 6 -dieselbussia teleinä. Loput 12 teliä saivat olla käytettyjä, mutta uutena tarjottuina niistä sai kalustopisteitä. Sähköautoista 1 piste/auto ja uudesta Euro 6 -dieselistä 0,5 pistettä/auto.


Olisihan sekin ollut vaihtoehtona, että tarjotaan 12 uutta sähköä, yksi uusi Euro 6 ja 12 käytettyä. Mutta näin tarjottuna Nobina sai toki maksimaalisen hyödyn sähköbusseista. Nämä oli muutenkin omia spekulaatioitani ennen tiedotetta ja nyt on saatu asiaan mustaa valkoisella.




> Ja kenties, jos Nobina aikoo jossain vaiheessa tuoda Turkuun käytettyä kalustoa vaikka Ruotsista.


Ei nyt ainakaan tähän kohteeseen voi tuoda, korkeintaan vara-autoja.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Minkä merkkisiä telisähköbusseja on myytävänä?

----------


## Makke93

> Minkä merkkisiä telisähköbusseja on myytävänä?


Pari kuukautta sitten oli ainoastaan VDL XLE-145 Electric, muut foorumilla voivat korjata jos on jäänyt huomaamatta, mutta itse en ole nähnyt muita. VDL:lläkään ei ole muuta kuin uutisoitu ilmoitus viime kesäkuulta, että tuotanto alkaa tämän vuoden aikana. Nettisivulla ei ole kuvaa valmiista bussista, ei edes 3d-mallinnuksena, ainoastaan kaavamainen sivuprofiili tuote-esitteessä.

muokkaus: Eikun Espanjalaisen Irizarin esitteestä https://www.irizar-emobility.com/wp-...ty-2019_EN.pdf löytyykin 14,98-metrinen kokomalatala sähkötelibussi. Marraskuulta löytyy uustisartikkeleita sen julkaisusta, mutta tuotanto ja toimitusaikatauluista ei sanaakaan ainakaan ensimmäisissä hakutuloksissa.

----------


## kuukanko

Hankintapäätöksestä on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen. Lähde: Markkinaoikeuden vireillä olevat hankinta-asiat -sivut

----------


## Ivecomies

> Hankintapäätöksestä on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen. Lähde: Markkinaoikeuden vireillä olevat hankinta-asiat -sivut


Mitä se sitten tarkoittaa? ja minkä takia niin on tehty?

----------


## zige94

> Hankintapäätöksestä on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen. Lähde: Markkinaoikeuden vireillä olevat hankinta-asiat -sivut


Yllätys yllätys. Todennäköisesti tämä Föliä hallitseva kopla valittanut, kun eivät voittaneetkaan (joko TLO tai LS).

----------


## tohpeeri

> Yllätys yllätys. Todennäköisesti tämä Föliä hallitseva kopla valittanut, kun eivät voittaneetkaan (joko TLO tai LS).


Näinhän pääkaupunkiseudullakin vastaavasti Nobina on valittanut kun ovat hävinnyt.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Turussa on ollut 7.4. ylimääräinen joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokous, jossa on käsitelty tämän kilpailutuksen hankintaoikaisua. Pöytäkirjan kohta ei ole julkinen.

Saas nähdä, mitä tästä vielä seuraa.

----------


## hana

> Turussa on ollut 7.4. ylimääräinen joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokous, jossa on käsitelty tämän kilpailutuksen hankintaoikaisua. Pöytäkirjan kohta ei ole julkinen.
> 
> Saas nähdä, mitä tästä vielä seuraa.


Saamani tiedon mukaan kilpailutus on mennyt väärin, en tiedä annetaanko linjat ajettavaksi jollekin muulle kuin Nobinalle vai tuleeko kokonaan uusi kilpailutus.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Saamani tiedon mukaan kilpailutus on mennyt väärin, en tiedä annetaanko linjat ajettavaksi jollekin muulle kuin Nobinalle vai tuleeko kokonaan uusi kilpailutus.


Tämähän vaikuttaa myös siihen, tarvitaanko Markkinaoikeuden päätöstä asiaan enää ollenkaan. Jos siis tuo hankintaoikaisu ei koske Markkinaoikeuden päätöstä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos siis tuo hankintaoikaisu ei koske Markkinaoikeuden päätöstä.


Hankintaoikaisu tarkoittaa hankintapäätöksestä suoraan hankintapäätöksen tekijälle tehtyä oikaisuvaatimusta. Se on siis rinnakkainen markkinaoikeudessa etenevän prosessin kanssa. Hankintaoikaisun pohjalta hankintapäätöksen tekijä päättää itse, onko oikaisuvaatimus aiheellinen, kun taas markkinaoikeusprosessissa oikeus päättää asian.

Jos hankintaoikaisuvaatimus johtaa alkuperäisen hankintapäätöksen muuttamiseen tai koko hankinnan keskeyttämiseen, on sillä tietysti vaikutus myös markkinaoikeusprosessiin.

----------


## eemeli113

Onhan tämä nyt vähän noloa, Föli kun itse meni livauttamaan Nobinan voitosta ennen valitusajan umpeutumista. Ja tietysti tästä saatiin rumba aikaiseksi, eikä Nobinan voitto olekaan enää niin varma.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onhan tämä nyt vähän noloa, Föli kun itse meni livauttamaan Nobinan voitosta ennen valitusajan umpeutumista. Ja tietysti tästä saatiin rumba aikaiseksi, eikä Nobinan voitto olekaan enää niin varma.


Hankintaoikaisuvaatimukset ja markkinaoikeusvalitukset ovat ihan normaalia elämää eikä niissä mitään noloa ole. Jos markkinaoikeudessa paljastuu joku nolous tilaajan puolelta, tulee se joka tapauksessa julkiseksi markkinaoikeuden ratkaisussa.

Turku itse asiassa toimii julkisuuslain vastaisesti siinä, että se ei julkista hankintapäätöksiä heti niiden tekemisen jälkeen. Julkisuuslain mukaan itse hankintapäätös on julkinen heti kun se on allekirjoitettu tai muuten varmennettu. Tarjoukset ja muut hankintaa koskevat asiakirjat tulevat julkisiksi vasta kun sopimus on tehty.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Sikäli mikäli kohde kilpailutettaisi nyt uudestaan, tulisi voimaan myös kuljettajien palkkaan Turkulisä koko linjalta. Nythän ennen 1.2.2020 allekirjoitettuihin sopimuksiin sovelletaan vanhaa sääntöä, parempi palkka maksetaan ainoastaan Turun alueella.

----------


## kuukanko

Nobinan tulos helmikuussa loppuneelta tilikaudelta julkaistiin 8.4. Siinä on listattu Nobinan vuoden aikana voittama ja häviämä liikenne ja sen yhteydessä on maininta: "Still includes Turku tender which was appealed and just prior to Nobinas year-end report was published a decision was announced that this contract will be re-tendered".

----------


## kuukanko

Turun Sanomissa on juttu aiheesta. Vaikka se on maksumuurin takana, niin jo otsikosta selviää olennainen: Turku käyttänyt väärää lakia joukkoliikennelinjojen kilpailuttamisessa  asia tuli ilmi, kun tuoreesta hankinnasta valitettiin

Tässä hiljattain TLO:n voitto Salon paikallisliikenteestä mitätöitiin, koska Salo oli käyttänyt väärää lakia liikenteen hankinnassa ja markkinaoikeus huomasi sen, kun hankinnasta oli valitettu ihan muusta syystä. TLO-firmat selvästikin huomasivat, että samaa syytähän voi käyttää Turussa hankinnan kaatamiseen.

TS:n jutun kuvatekstissä sanotaan "Osa joukkoliikenteen kilpailutussopimuksista on tehty väärän lain soveltamiseen perustuen. Sopimuksissa ei siksi käytetä optiovuosia." Tuo kolahtaa nyt taas ihan suoraan Turun nykyisten liikennöitsijöiden nilkkaan.

----------


## eemeli113

> TS:n jutun kuvatekstissä sanotaan "Osa joukkoliikenteen kilpailutussopimuksista on tehty väärän lain soveltamiseen perustuen. Sopimuksissa ei siksi käytetä optiovuosia." Tuo kolahtaa nyt taas ihan suoraan Turun nykyisten liikennöitsijöiden nilkkaan.


Kaiken lisäksi tänä vuonna alkavat tynkäsopimukset joudutaan kilpailuttamaan ensi vuonna uudestaan, kun tuota vuoden mittaista optiota ei käytetä. Kauppatori nyt ei kuitenkaan ole ensi kesäksi valmistumassa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

No, tuleepahan ainakin Turkulisä palkkaan koko Föli alueelta nyt uudelleen kilpailutettaviin seutulinjoihin. Vaikutus pelkästään 6 ja 7 linjoilla on huomattava 10 vuoden sopimuksen aikana.

----------


## eemeli113

> No, tuleepahan ainakin Turkulisä palkkaan koko Föli alueelta nyt uudelleen kilpailutettaviin seutulinjoihin. Vaikutus pelkästään 6 ja 7 linjoilla on huomattava 10 vuoden sopimuksen aikana.


Mutta minun käsitykseni mukaan muita sopimuksia kuin tuo 6/7/7A ei kilpailutettaisi uudestaan.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Mutta minun käsitykseni mukaan muita sopimuksia kuin tuo 6/7/7A ei kilpailutettaisi uudestaan.


Niin uutisessa ilmeisesti sanottiinkin, että valitusajat ehti umpeutua muista kohteista. Tilaajapuoli ei kuitenkaan aio käyttää optioita. Tällä tiedolla koskee siis vain tätä Naantali-Tku-Lieto/Kaarina linjaa.

----------

